# Yay at long last...



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Thank you @richwade80 for your time yesterday and a very sweet transaction. Already loving my new setup although not sure how long the hand grinder will now last before I look to go electric. Loving my new ECM Mechanika IV

Having issues uploading an image but will when I can 👍


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

glad we avoided a total lockdown to get this done.

enjoy the new toy! and keep any questions coming.


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Sussed it, image must have been far too big 👍

Again many thanks Rich 😁


----------

